# Old school



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Found this in an attic. Next new house I wire you're looking at the doorbell wire


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

Shockdoc said:


> Found this in an attic. Next new house I wire you're looking at the doorbell wire
> View attachment 53025


Free wire is good..:thumbsup:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Carol Cable is still in the area, but they got purchased by General Cable a while back.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Pick up that spool by one of the half edges and give a real good shaking. And then drop it from 18'' height onto concrete. It don't break ! Memories.....


----------



## electricguy (Mar 22, 2007)

Asbestos Jacket ?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

MTW said:


> Carol Cable is still in the area, but they got purchased by General Cable a while back.


That is true.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

electricguy said:


> Asbestos Jacket ?


Wax coated cloth jacket.


----------



## Norcal (Mar 22, 2007)

MTW said:


> Carol Cable is still in the area, but they got purchased by General Cable a while back.


 
Who was bought by Southwire, General Cable was the owner of the trademark "Romex®".


----------

